
Elizabeth Warren: Here’s how we can break up Big Tech - nickysielicki
https://medium.com/@teamwarren/heres-how-we-can-break-up-big-tech-9ad9e0da324c
======
nickysielicki
>> You were very specific about how you’d break up Google and the rest. How
would you break up Apple?

> Apple, you’ve got to break it apart from their App Store. It’s got to be one
> or the other. Either they run the platform or they play in the store. They
> don’t get to do both at the same time. So it’s the same notion.

>> Pulling that apart, the App Store is the method by which Apple keeps the
iPhone secure. It’s integrated into the platform. How would you propose that
Apple and Google distribute apps if they don’t run the store?

> Well, are they in competition with others who are developing the products?
> That’s the problem all the way through this, and it’s what you have to keep
> looking for.

> _If you run a platform where others come to sell, then you don’t get to sell
> your own items on the platform_ because you have two comparative advantages.
> One, you’ve sucked up information about every buyer and every seller before
> you’ve made a decision about what you’re going to sell. And second, you have
> the capacity — because you run the platform — to prefer your product over
> anyone else’s product. It gives an enormous comparative advantage to the
> platform.

From the Verge interview here:
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/9/18257965/elizabeth-
warren-...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/9/18257965/elizabeth-warren-break-
up-apple-monopoly-antitrust)

